# NYU Tisch Cinema Studies



## khaleesi_fresh (Mar 25, 2014)

i realize this is mostly geared towards film production, so forgive me, but does anyone have any insight into how the MA program for cinema studies at tisch is, especially compared to columbia? kind of applied on a whim and wasn't expecting to get in. any advice helpful. thanks!


----------

